# Yaw Yan.



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2002)

A recent post in the Modern Arnis forum mentioned a Yaw Yan school in the Philippines. Can anyone tell me more about this martial art/sport? What exactly is the Mountain Storm Kick?

I see here that it was founded in 1972 (bottom of page); I had thought it was older than that.


----------



## Black Grass (Jan 29, 2002)

Yaw Yan is full contact martial art. Its a new style started in the 70's. I do not know the current  form of Yaw Yan as it has apparently changed. I have had a little training in its orginal form. 

I have heard it described as muay thai 'Filipino style'. Basically a hard core approach of muay thai, but fancier. I think this is a fair statement.

In terms of hands it has the standard type of strikes you would find in boxing and muay thai. It also has what are called the bolo punches, strikes based on the movements of the stick( e.g. angle 1 and 2 ). There is also some trapping.

In terms of kicking it has alot more variety of kicks not seen in muay thai (I have seen them in some kung fu styles) which include spinning kicks. The way I would describe a mountain storm kick is a front kick that turns into a downward thai kick.   
Regards,
Black Grass


----------

